# безмаслянный подшипник скольжения



## Setwale_Charm

Does anybody know the correct adopted translation of this into English?
_безмаслянный подшипник скольжения_
Спасибо.


----------



## Maroseika

Setwale_Charm said:


> Does anybody know the correct adopted translation of this into English?
> _безмаслянный подшипник скольжения_
> Спасибо.


Dry friction bearing, I guess


----------



## CrazyArcher

Just "dry bearing" or "unlubricated bearing" is okay too.


----------



## Q-cumber

Я бы сказал "greaseless slide bearing (or sliding bearing)". "friction bearing", как предложил *Maroseika*, тоже хороший вариант. Насчёт слова "dry" - хорошо бы уточнить принцип работы подшипника, что бы его "утвердить".


----------



## Kolan

Я разобрал этот вопрос с одним из крупнейших специалистов в области подшипников на твёрдой смазке (solid lubricants). Резюме таково. По его мнению, правильный термин - slide bearing. В отношении смазки картина такая: может быть oil, grease or solid lubricant (графит, дисульфид молибдена, например). При этом oil и grease подразумеваются органического происхождения (разной консистенции), solid - неорганического. Без смазки (dry, friction) подшипник быть не может, однако попытка объединить методом исключения grease и solid в одну группу не получается, в частности, этому препятствует твёрдость, всё-таки, grease - хоть и консистентная, но не твёрдая смазка. Поэтому для безмасляных подшипников остаётся термин типа *oil-free slide bearings*


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Спасибо всем за помощь. Особое спасибо Коляну за усилия, приложенные в поиске истины. Галилей с Бруно отдыхают.


----------



## Kolan

Setwale_Charm said:


> Спасибо всем за помощь. Особое спасибо Коляну за усилия, приложенные в поиске истины. Галилей с Бруно отдыхают.


You are welcome, however, there is still a little correction to fix, безмасля*нн*ый , безмасля*н*ый


----------



## Setwale_Charm

I have no right to change or introduce corrections into the Russian original text.


----------



## Kolan

Setwale_Charm said:


> I have no right to change or introduce corrections into the Russian original text.


Just put a translator's note about that. The person who wrote the text is illiterate.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Believe it or not but the majority of people we have writing in their own language are absolutely illeterate, iincluding very high rank persons and companies. It is always amazing when you meet an educated native whose language level is far below yours.


----------



## Q-cumber

А я рискну предположить, что правильно будет таки "безмасленный".


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> А я рискну предположить, что правильно будет таки "безмасленный".


Ну, во-первых, это не одно и то же. "*Масленный*" - это практически причастие от глагола "*маслить*", то есть, втирать, намазывать масло, которое должно впитаться. Мне кажется, что _безмасленный_ в таком варианте не звучит, лучше сказать *немасленный*, имея в виду не смазанный маслом*.*

Во-вторых, это было о Петушке, "*маслена* головушка, шёлкова бородушка..." Означает "имеющий масло на ощупь, вид", т.е., банальные поверхностные характеристики. Например, *масленые* речи, только с первого взгляда приятные, а на самом деле таящие в себе что-то, с нехорошим подтекстом. Употребляется как эпитет для создания литературного образа.

NB: *промасленная* бумага, *замасленные* брюки - в соответствии с грамматикой. *Безмасленный* подшипник - не намазанный маслом (бутерброд с хлебом без масла).

Однако, в данном случае, когда речь идёт о массе вещества, главной составной характеристике, следует писать *масляный*. Например, *масляный* насос (масло в нём льётся, а не впитывается), *масляное* печенье (масло кладётся куском, не размазывается, а если такое готовое печенье намазать ещё и маслом, то получится *масленное масляное печенье*), *масляный* подшипник (масло сохраняет собственный объём, пусть даже в тонкой плёнке, но не впитывается) и даже *масляный* отлив (масло как отдельная субстанция, не впитавшаяся в поверхность). Согласен, что *безмасляный* звучит несколько по-уродски, что я и отметил постом выше.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Без смазки (dry, friction) подшипник быть не может,


Подшипник сухого трения работает именно без какой-либо смазки. Это необходимо, например, когда смазка может загрязнить ту среду, в которой работает подшипник (вакуум, газ и т.п.). Сейчас применяются различные пластмассы, а прежде использовались пары с низким трением, например,  медь - сталь. Можно также вспомнить баббиты, которые использовались и в подшипниках паровых машин, и даже в первых грузовиках.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Это необходимо, например, когда смазка может загрязнить ту среду, в которой работает подшипник (вакуум, газ и т.п.).


В таких случаях как раз используется твёрдая смазка, например, графит, пластмасса. Баббит - тоже твёрдая смазка.

Оставить подшипник без смазки - значит, обречь его на быстрое разрушение.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> В таких случаях как раз используется твёрдая смазка, например, графит, пластмасса. Баббит - тоже твёрдая смазка.
> 
> Оставить подшипник без смазки - значит, обречь его на быстрое разрушение.


Извините, но это совсем не так.
Прежде всего, баббит (или платсмассу, фторопласт, например) никак нельзя отнести к твёрдым смазкам, потому что смазка - то, что наносится на поверхность трения. Баббитовый же вкладыш (или сталь-баббитовая лента) сам является поверхностью трения, и возможность его работы без смазки обеспечивается низкой адгезией (не "прихватывается"), высокой теплопроводностью и хорошей прирабатываемостью.
Сухих же подшипников существует великое множество, для них применяются антифрикционные материалы (которые практически бесполезны в смазываемых пошипниках). Они широко применялись и прежде, когда не существовало ещё термостойких смазок, используют их и посейчас.


----------



## Q-cumber

Kolan said:


> *Безмасленный* подшипник - не намазанный маслом (бутерброд с хлебом без масла).



Ну почему именно "не намазанный маслом"? Это вы, уж простите, за уши притянули. Я бы сказал - "не содержащий масла" (по технологии). Скажем,  есть масляные радиаторы (калориферы), в которых тепло переносится посредством масла; а есть  - безмасленные, в которых масло не используется...


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> Ну почему именно "не намазанный маслом"? Это вы, уж простите, за уши притянули. Я бы сказал - "не содержащий масла" (по технологии). Скажем,  есть масляные радиаторы (калориферы), в которых тепло переносится посредством масла; а есть  - безмасленные, в которых масло не используется...


Если одни -"масл*ян*ые", то почему другие, прямо противопоставляемые им - "безмасл*енн*ые"? Опять же, не забывайте, *масленный *- от *маслить*, языковое чутьё не должно подводить тоже.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Извините, но это совсем не так.
> Прежде всего, баббит (или платсмассу, фторопласт, например) никак нельзя отнести к твёрдым смазкам, потому что смазка - то, что наносится на поверхность трения. Баббитовый же вкладыш (или сталь-баббитовая лента) сам является поверхностью трения, и возможность его работы без смазки обеспечивается низкой адгезией (не "прихватывается"), высокой теплопроводностью и хорошей прирабатываемостью.


То, что вы описали - как раз и есть определяется термином *твердые смазки*. Недаром баббитовым называется *вкладыш*. Он - сменный (по мере износа), подобно жидкой или консистентной смазке, которую тоже приходится менять.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Сухих же подшипников существует великое множество, для них применяются антифрикционные материалы (которые практически бесполезны в смазываемых пошипниках). Они широко применялись и прежде, когда не существовало ещё термостойких смазок, используют их и посейчас.


Антифрикционные материалы - это тоже твёрдые смазки.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Антифрикционные материалы - это тоже твёрдые смазки.


Все зависит от того, что именно мы называем смазкой. В подшипниках сухого трения не используется никакая смазка, закладываемая извне. Снижение трения до необходимой величины достигается благодаря свойствам самих трущихся материалов, и именно в этом отношении к ним применим термин "подшипники сухого трения".
Согласно БСЭ, смазка - смазочные матриалы - вещества, обладающие смазочным действием, применяются для смазки трущихся деталей машин и приборов. Сами же антифрикционные материалы смазками не являются, поскольку из них изготавливаются не закладываемые в узел трения смазки, а сами трущиеся детали (или их поверхности).


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Все зависит от того, что именно мы называем смазкой. В подшипниках сухого трения не используется никакая смазка, закладываемая извне. Снижение трения до необходимой величины достигается благодаря свойствам самих трущихся материалов, и именно в этом отношении к ним применим термин "подшипники сухого трения".
> Согласно БСЭ, смазка - смазочные матриалы - вещества, обладающие смазочным действием, применяются для смазки трущихся деталей машин и приборов. Сами же антифрикционные материалы смазками не являются, поскольку из них изготавливаются не закладываемые в узел трения смазки, а сами трущиеся детали (или их поверхности).


Мы обсуждаем терминологию, поэтому важно с самого начала договориться, что имеется в виду в каждом случае. Однако, определение из БСЭ никуда не годится, ибо оно определяет смазку через загадочное "смазочное действие" и как "вещество, применяемое для смазки", то есть ничего не определяет. Это - известная логическая ошибка. 9Я не призываю по этой причине отправить БСЭ в печку, но советую относиться критично ко всему написанному).

Лучше сказать, что смазка - это вещество, уменьшающее трение.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Лучше сказать, что смазка - это вещество, уменьшающее трение.


Вряд ли разумно вводить новые определения понятий, которые давным-давно уже определены.
Возвращаясь к теме ветки, могу только ещё раз отметить, что существует обширный класс подшипников, в которые не добавляют смазки, в т.ч. подшипники сухого трения, в которых трутся поверхности, обладающие антифрикционными свойствами.
Природа этих свойств может быть различна - низкий коэф. трения именно данной пары материалов (медь-сталь, например), поступление разделительных сред из самих трущихся материалов (сферический чугун-сталь, фторопласты), но неизменным остаётся одно: извне смазочное вещество не поступает.
Поэтому, подшипник сухого трения действительно является "безмасляным", хотя для точного перевода нужно знать, разумеется, что же именно имеется в виду. Возможен даже такой экзотический вариант, как oil-free lubrication bearing - подшипник с безмасляной смазкой (водяной, например).


----------

